# Lg led cinema 3d tv 32lm3410  ?



## pacificb0y (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello every body , This will be the First time i will be purchasing a 3d Led tv. currently i am using a big old ,fat and flat 29 inch Crt Tv ,So my expectations are pretty High.All i am Looking for a Good LED 3D TV under 35 K strict budget . it should be LED + 3D .

After a Lot of local and online research i have finalized for LG 32LM3410 Cinema 3d 32 inch
*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-32LM3410-3d-tv

Post Your opinion  

If You think there are Any Better LED + 3d Tv in your eyes under 35K then Please Share


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 21, 2013)

Samsung 32EH6030 was available for 37k easily everywhere sometime back, check out its price and see how it is.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly, please don't buy a 3D TV in a 32 inch screen size because you wouldn't really enjoy 3D effects unless and until you decide to sit really glued to the TV!

But yes, LM3410 is a decent model and its passive 3D is similar to the 3D we watch in theaters.


----------

